# Grindz has turned my mythos into a monster



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Just cleaned the grinder and it's now shooting coffee everywhere. The problem is it's only halfway through a basket that it does it, at first it fills as usual then the coffee starts spraying everywhere, with this grinder having exposed burrs I'm wondering is this a factor, previous grinders have never been an issue.

I put around 400g of stale coffee through after cleaning and not sure what to do now. Any help appreciated


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

It was the coffee, problem solved.


----------

